# Utizing high GPM for irrigation



## Chungus (Jul 26, 2020)

I have lived in my house for 11 years. The previous owner installed a sprinkler himself with 24 zones and it was ran off the house well which doesn't have anything special in the flow dept. The design of it wasn't really bad but the execution poor. Instead of a centralized area with manifolds he placed each zones valve by the zone with wires running everywhere. To this day I don't think I know where they all are. A lot of his glue joints were bad and I have repaired dozens of leaks, stuff buried show shallow if you drive across lawn on with any kind of equipment you break pipes, etc. I haven't used the system in years.

Earlier this year installed a pool in our backyard and installed a brand new system (off the house well) with its own separate controller for the back yard. with five zones. There is one manifold box with all valves in one spot. We love it.

Anyway on to the issue at hand. I want install a new system for the other areas which are my front lawn, the side of my house, and the sides of my driveway that is about 350' long and 30' wide on each side. All together it is maybe two acres. We have a separate irrigation style well we drilled a few years back to keep a pond full. This well does 70 GPM.

I am in the very early stages of this and know I need to gather a lot more information before developing the actual plan but all I really want to know right now is can a system utilize this much flow? I was thinking four zones total. The front yard, side yard, and each side of the driveway. Make it simple and reduce the number of valves, and heads.

My big well is about 300' from my house. I was thinking of this next week trenching a line and burying a 3" pipe from the well up to by my house for the purposes of connecting the sprinkler system to it once I get around to it. Before I went to that trouble and expense I wanted to be sure that the sprinkler system could use that much water.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

You have a pump that can do that gpm at 40psi?


----------



## Chungus (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes I do. The well was drilled 21" in diameter and has a huge gravel pack. The pump is an agricultural type pump not a homeowner pump.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Would love to see you run hunter i90 or other large heads. Those look like water cannons and are fantastic to watch!


----------

